# Abrasive Blasting Crystals



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Would this be safe to use as a substrate? I picked it up at Menard's for around $8.00/50lbs. Or should I return it and pick up something else?


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Considering its "hard and sharp" and its for abrasive blasting, I know that it would be a poor choice for any sand-sifting species such as Geophagus or some Africans or bottom dwellers such as plecos. It would end up cutting the fish.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Right Under the name Black Blast it states it is a black slag abrassive. Slag is an industrial waste product often from ore mines and will often contain toxic chemicals and heavy metals.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I was sort of figuring it wouldn't be too healthy for Mbuna, but I wanted to ask just in case I was wrong... as I'm wrong a lot... at least that's what my wife says. :lol:

I took the stuff back to Menard's and exchanged it for Granusil Silica Sand... I've been using it in another tank without issues.

Now I just need to build up enough motivation to pull the rocks, scoop out the gravel, and wash the sand. Oye...


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought the same stuff at my local Menards..have it in 5 of my tanks..works great and no problems..just rinse it well :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ckac13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone ever try this stuff here? A friend uses it at work and said he can get it for a good price. Seems safe to me, was just wondering if anyone had tried it out before.

http://www.reedmin.com/why-black-beauty/index.aspx


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you go to the company's web site they should have a "material safety data sheet" (MSDS). I know products like Black Beauty are made from Hornblende and are not toxic.


----------



## Ckac13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Black beauty is what my friend was calling it, just trying to figure out if what they use is some generic version that they just call black beauty and it really isnt. Ill have to find out from his supplier. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe not toxic, but it's sharp, isn't it?


----------



## Ckac13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Im assuming so, but im wondering if some time in a large tumbler i have access to would take care of that. I might give it a shot with a bag and see what it comes out like.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I've used a similar blasting sand from TSC, and had pretty good luck with it. The cories don't seem to mind. Whiskers, etc all look good. I think it was called Black Diamond or something like that.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

*** used black beauty in one of my tanks with a pleco it was fine but cleaning it is a bitch and after a while all the poop is under it . its not worth using unless u plan on siphoning it all out cleaning it and putting it back in . :fish:


----------



## seachicken (Nov 5, 2009)

I have it in my tank and no problems. I had the same concerns but the fish don't seem to mind. A LFS here has used it for years and had no problems. I ended up buying mine from the LFS because I didnâ€™t want 100lbs which was the smallest bag I could find locally.

When rinsing the sand discard all the floating particles. It took about 30 rinses per 5 pounds.

I vacuum the substrate weekly and donâ€™t have a problem. the blasting slag goes about Â½ way up then I remove the vacum from the the slag and let it settle back down. I have coral substrate for a base and added the black blasting slag on top for the look. You can also stir the blasting slag and then vacuum the water. The blasting slag settles within seconds.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Nov 17, 2009)

wilpir said:


> I bought the same stuff at my local Menards..have it in 5 of my tanks..works great and no problems..just rinse it well :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Can you give some more samples? How great your info is! It really useful for me. Thanks.


----------

